# What to wear cleaning stalls?



## Rail Royalty (May 24, 2014)

in the end you need to wear what is both comfortable and safe. make sure you are wearing shoes that keep your feet clean and dry, but for pants as long as there isnt a rule against them it may be better to wear them so you dont get heat stress


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Prada, dahling.
I only wear Prada while cleaning out stalls. :wink:


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I wear shorts and a tank as it's rather warm here in southwest florida. For boots I wear Ariat Terrains, a great paddock boot and I ride in them too.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I work at a barn too - once in 85 degrees and let me tell you it isn't fun.
I always wear pants, a light t-shirt (usually one of my dads old ones), cowboy boots, a hat, gloves, and bring lots of water and a few snacks even.

You never know if you might have to chase after a horse or work with one that day - so wearing protective boots is always a good idea when you work around a place with horses.
Pants are good because it will keep your protected and again with any sudden horsey chores. 
a light tshirt with a tank top is good - if you get too hot you can always unbutton it andn take it off - but make sure your tanks are appropriate. like, no low cuts or thread-thin straps.
A hat is always a good idea - yea you might sweat a little more but it can help keep you out of a sunburn and can still help you stay cool.
Gloves area always good because ithelps protect from blisters. 

You can wear shorts - but when you take a shower you are gonna be like, HOLY COW that is a lot of dirt...
trust me, ive been there. hehe


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Always be comfortable. It really doesn't matter what the others wear and I doubt if they are judging you. I personally agree that I would wear pants or jeans. It may be warmer, but it's also a bit cleaner.
I have an outfit to clean in and once I get home I immediately toss it in the washer and wear it again next time. It's like my cleaning uniform. 

My best to you.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been known to walk out to the barn in Spongebob boy shorts, but I wouldn't recommend that for working in someone else's barn. :lol:

Shorts should be fine. And comfortable shoes. Nothing like getting blisters halfway through the day.


----------

